# ATI Tool Crash



## Snake05 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've run the ATITool max core test 3 times in a row, and each time it crashes my videocard.  I've done this before, but since my last format it hasn't done it properly.  I have Beta 14... Any advice? Mem test runs fine.......


----------



## technicks (Oct 9, 2006)

My advice is don't use the max core test but set it your self.
When you use the max core/mem setting you should be very carefull because it could kill your card.

Just set the freq yourself upping it every time with 5 mhz.
Untill you get artifacts or your card get's unstable then set it back 10 mhz.


----------



## margerine_12 (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry for the bump, but this just happened to me too, but my ATItool is pretty much disabled. Here is a picture. 








I am fairly new at overclocking, but I know for a fact that that is probably not good :O.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 20, 2006)

margerine how ya get ATI Tool workin in vista? you do F8 on bootup and select disable driver signing? 

thats what ive done and I overclock 3 mhz or something and everything f***s up.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 20, 2006)

Snake05 said:


> I've run the ATITool max core test 3 times in a row, and each time it crashes my videocard.  I've done this before, but since my last format it hasn't done it properly.  I have Beta 14... Any advice? Mem test runs fine.......


What card are you using?

I suggest you to try 0.25 beta16pre1...4.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## zOaib (Jul 15, 2007)

Drewster said:


> margerine how ya get ATI Tool workin in vista? you do F8 on bootup and select disable driver signing?
> 
> thats what ive done and I overclock 3 mhz or something and everything f***s up.



how are u runnign aati tool on vista again , so i can try doign so myself , thx ?


----------

